# Glock 26 Shooting Video with Laser Demo



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Had a great range session with my Glock 26, and did a demo on the utility of the laser sighting system. I've had my Glock 26 for about a year now and the ONLY problems I've had with it are due to ammo. For some reason, when using the 30 round Glock magazines, it does not like Mexican ammo and will FTF properly, but again only when using Mexican stuff in the 30 rounders.

Check out the video, it was almost my first outdoor range session using my new video gear. I am pretty pleased with how it turned out. See what you think:


----------

